# The Polar Express



## MayanMan (Dec 12, 2012)

This is something I have been wanting to do for some time, but have finally decided to dive into it.

About 5 years ago, I did a quick layout to go under the Christmas tree.




























Since then, I have wanted to expand it out. doing circles gets boring, but I have fought to find a place to build and keep it. 

I finally concurred a corner of the garage where I can build it and keep (play with) it when it is not Christmas time.

It will basically branch off the existing circle to another section that will have a mountain where the train can climb up and then cross back over to the top of the existing portion of the layout similar to the following.










There I want to have it covered in ice and possibly create a small north pole under the tree. 

So I started this thread to show it's progress as it comes to life.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's cool, having a helix for it to go up would be super cool!


----------



## MayanMan (Dec 12, 2012)

I will not be able to go to the peak due to the radius, but I would like to get a few levels to the helix and then have the mountain come up out of the top of that. The trick will be to get it all to be able to still fit through the door so I can move it from the garage to the living room during Christmas time.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Neat.

With a 2nd helix for the train to go back down, back to the starting point???

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> With a 2nd helix for the train to go back down, back to the starting point???


And a partridge in a pear tree? 

We're sure laying out a lot of work for this poor lad!


----------



## MayanMan (Dec 12, 2012)

The idea is to have a second helix inside the original section that will take the train down from the top level to the bottom. Since it will all be inside, I was thinking of putting a sign up calling that section "Glacer Gulch"


----------



## MayanMan (Dec 12, 2012)

I was able to get the base of the mountain done with the initial helix. 










Did an initial test to make sure it was not too steep. And was able to pull the three cars up the mountain.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

MayanMan said:


> The idea is to have a second helix inside the original section that will take the train down from the top level to the bottom. Since it will all be inside, I was thinking of putting a sign up calling that section "Glacer Gulch"


Sounds like great fun. Looking forward to your progress!

TJ


----------



## MayanMan (Dec 12, 2012)

So I have been working on how to make this mountain fit through the door so I can move it inside for Christmas. What I came up with was a few spare pieces of 1" and 1/2" PVC that I had laying around. I placed the 1" in the bottom half as seen here. The 1/2" (the part sticking out of the top) will go into the top part of the mountain. 










This will allow it to come apart and the top is narrow enough to fit through the door. The bottom can be tilted on it's side and then fit through. Here is a picture of the two parts together.










Now time for the plaster...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

That's cool. We've had a few guys here who have talked about the idea of doing a Polar Express corkscrew mountain, but you're the first one (as far as I recall) who have taken it this far. I realize you'll only be running on the bottom couple of loops, but the effect all around looks to be impressive.

Do keep us posted ... fun project!

TJ


----------



## MayanMan (Dec 12, 2012)

The mountain is the iconic Polar Express scene. And while the reality of the radius is I can't go to the top, I am excited to get this far. It might have been easier to do this in N or Z since I am assuming they have smaller radius restrictions.. but HO is what I have, so I'll stick to that for now.

I'm excited to get to the suspension bridge. Ideas of how to do that have been keeping me up at night..


----------



## MayanMan (Dec 12, 2012)

I know it is best practice to wire every piece of track so that you get good conductivity. My question is if anyone has any ideas of how to do this when you are going through 7" of styrofoam? Does the wire need to be insulated, or can I just push a bare feeder wire down through everything?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't think you need to wire every piece of track ... that's a bit overkill, in my opinion. Maybe every 6' of track or so ... something like that.

Speculation on my part, but I don't think I'd push uninsulated wire through the styrofoam ... I'd use insulated wire.

TJ


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Solder your track together!

Very cool, I'm bummed that you are doing it in HO and not O because I am working on one with the O scale. Will be a little more permanent in my basement though.


----------



## MayanMan (Dec 12, 2012)

Do you have any pictures of your O layout? I would love to see how yours is coming along.


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Pictures, no. I am still in the planning phase, collecting track, etc.


----------



## MayanMan (Dec 12, 2012)

Got the bottom portion with a base coat of plaster. 











Of course I had to put some track on it and run a few trains up and down. I am debating on ballast. I have a cork ballast I was going to use, but since the track will be heavy with "snow" I have been debating putting a cork ballast down. What are your thoughts?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Looking nice!

You might use Shaygetz's trick to sprinkle baking soda (powder?) on the tracks to represent snow ... its fine grain looks quite nice, actually.

Maybe cut a curve template or two to abut to the track before you glue it down, to try to get the rate-of-change of curvature a bit more even/consistent??? (I realize your track is just temporary in the pic.)

TJ


----------



## MayanMan (Dec 12, 2012)

I thought I read the baking soda had some kind of chemical reaction that was detrimental to the trains. 

Yes, the track is just temporarily tacked there. I'll have to smooth it down more once I put it in place permanently. 

Just need to decide If I want to put cork under it or not.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

While I occasionally use baking soda around my O gauge stuff (and as of this year, never will again), I definitely wouldn't recommend it around HO trains which would be much more at risk of getting some stuck in the gears and wrecking something. I spilled some on my O gauge track accidentally this year and it actually caused me to loose electrical contact between my locomotive and track. Not a good thing 

If you're just staging it for a picture, it shouldn't be an issue as long as you clean it up right after.

Nice progress so far, I enjoy that movie.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Snow / baking soda discussion, here ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=14331

and here ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2573

TJ


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Sounds like Shay just poses his stuff with the baking soda for photos and vacuums it up.


----------



## MayanMan (Dec 12, 2012)

Has anyone tried any other snow alternatives? I was thinking of taking some styrofoam and chopping it up in a blender or food processor. Then if I miked it with part plaster of paris and added some iridescent glitter.... Maybe I am thinking about this too hard.


----------



## MayanMan (Dec 12, 2012)

The woodland scenics snow sounds like a good product. Has anyone actually used it?


----------

